# Pork shoulder, bone in



## scoutmaster351 (May 12, 2009)

has anyone ever cooked a pork shoulder on a camp out.  I was thinking about how that could be done without a grill or a smoker.


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2009)

A pork shoulder is a cut you would cook low and slow.  That's hard to do over a campfire.  You could cube it and make a stew with beans and veggies.


----------



## scoutmaster351 (May 12, 2009)

i agree with low and slow.  would i wrap in aluminum foil?  the good part about this cut is it has some fat to keep the meat moist.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2009)

scoutmaster351 said:


> i agree with low and slow. would i wrap in aluminum foil? the good part about this cut is it has some fat to keep the meat moist.


 
You could definitely wrap in foil. Depending on the size should take somewhere around 3 - 5 hours. It still needs to be cooked low and slow. If you cube it you'll just have to check for doneness. If the flames are right under it move it off to the side a bit and keep turning or build a fire around it, not directly under it.

Rub with oil, salt, pepper, and that should do it!

You could also teach the kids how to make a VERY simple BBQ sauce.  Just mix equal parts of Coca Cola and ketchup and heat until a bit thicker.  They can use that as their sauce.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 12, 2009)

Ahmmm ....How about in a Dutch Oven???


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Ahmmm ....How about in a Dutch Oven???



smartypants


----------



## gadzooks (May 15, 2009)

Got banana leaves and chicken wire? Cook it in the ground, like Kailua pig.


----------

